# Just got my new Power Max HD 1028 OHXE



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

Just thought I get a thread going for my new 1028.

I'm not new to the Toro lineup, in 1994-1998 I used a Toro PowerThrow 724 and 1998-2009 an 824 PowerShift, then a 44" Cub Cadet tractor mounted machine and from 2011- 2015 a Power Max HD 926 OXE.

I'm looking forward to the heated hand grips and the additional torque over the 926. I kind of wanted to give Ariens a go this time around but with the smart engineering of the Toro and lighter weight and in particular not having 'auto turn' the Toro was the machine to go with for me.

I'll post up my impressions once I get some snow!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats jason


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am sure you will be happy, can not wait till we hear how it works for you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

:icon-wwp::icon-wwp::icon-wwp:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hsblowersfan said:


> :icon-wwp::icon-wwp::icon-wwp:


maybe Jason didn't get the 1028 after all


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> maybe Jason didn't get the 1028 after all


Why I never thought of thatk:


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

Also checked the serial number and it's a 2016 too!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Geez, he hasn't even unwrapped it yet!:wavetowel2:


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Geea, he hasn't even unwrapped it yet!:wavetowel2:


I finally learned some patience! I can't unwrap it until Christmas morning! :icon_whistling:


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

Welp, we have an incoming storm tonight. Unfortunately it looks like it's going to be about <1" of mix. A couple of days ago the forecast was 5"-8"! Oh well, at least it's feeling like winter and Christmas for me now!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Well you could come out west seems like every morning there is 4 to 6 in for the last 6 days. need a day off.


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

I got to test it out a little bit last night! The end of driveway stuff was about 3-4" of heavy nasty mostly sleet accumulations that the city plow pushed. The machine was a champ! The little bit that was left on the driveway wasn't a problem either and the scraper blade go it cleared down to almost blacktop.

I plan on adjusting the skid shoes down a little since the scraper blade had a few abrupt stops from my less than perfect driveway but otherwise I'm quite happy with it!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Just wait till you receive 6 to 10 in of wet heavy snow you will be pleased.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

jason said:


> I got to test it out a little bit last night! The end of driveway stuff was about 3-4" of heavy nasty mostly sleet accumulations that the city plow pushed. The machine was a champ! The little bit that was left on the driveway wasn't a problem either and the scraper blade go it cleared down to almost blacktop.
> 
> I plan on adjusting the skid shoes down a little since the scraper blade had a few abrupt stops from my less than perfect driveway but otherwise I'm quite happy with it!


I used one of those paint stir sticks under my cutting edge, which I guess is around 1/8 in thickness. Seems to work well on the 3 drive ways I do.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> Well you could come out west seems like every morning there is 4 to 6 in for the last 6 days. need a day off.


SURE...RUB IT IN!!!!!

We are having the winter of our dreams (if we had no desire to blow snow). Once again my purchase last year has had a far reaching impact on our season and we STILL have zero precip in the forecast for the foreseeable future (central Alberta owes me a Timmy's Coffee. double Double thank you)

Only Alberta - a winter province if there ever was one...can turn tropical and make you feel like you wasted money on an otherwise sure bet...

There is no hope for using it yet...in Alberta...did I mention this is Alberta we are talking? Sweet mercy...


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Use it yet?
Im looking at the same 10/28 machine. 
Thinking about retiring the 1980 TORO 11/32 beast ive been using.
Did they discontinue the 11/28 power max?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Use it yet?
> Im looking at the same 10/28 machine.
> Thinking about retiring the 1980 TORO 11/32 beast ive been using.
> Did they discontinue the 11/28 power max?


The Toro HD1128 is still available and offers a 342cc Briggs engine ( I have heard that this motor may change to a Loncin engine next year). It includes a self-leveling shave plate to get down to the pavement. My local dealer was asking about $2000. For one, you may have a hard time finding one this late in the season if you wanted one at this point. I attached a link.


http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Toro-38803-Snow-Thrower/p14403.html


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Use it yet?
> Im looking at the same 10/28 machine.
> Thinking about retiring the 1980 TORO 11/32 beast ive been using.
> Did they discontinue the 11/28 power max?


yes they make a 1128 Power max I have one bought last year.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/30153-toro-1128-power-max.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-fancy-new-shoes-toro-1128-oxe-power-max.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/30169-power-max-hd-1128-a-2.html


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Use it yet?
> Im looking at the same 10/28 machine.
> Thinking about retiring the 1980 TORO 11/32 beast ive been using.
> Did they discontinue the 11/28 power max?


I got to use it on a bit over an inch of sleet. This was at the end of the storm after mixing with rain and getting good and heavy. It's exactly as I expected it, performed great! I was almost able to hit my house from the end of my driveway.

My dealer didn't have anymore 1128 machines.


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

Woot! Snow storm inbound for tomorrow!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

We are not getting snow now. Lets see some pictures of your 1028 blowing snow.


----------



## jason (Dec 21, 2012)

Got about 5-6" of fluffy snow. EOD was about up to the bottom of my knee and a good deal heavier. My 1028 performed admirably! The EOD snow and the sidewalk with heavy city plow snow was not a problem! It didn't sound like it was struggling at all and was able to throw the snow about 30-35 feet. No videos or pictures, I couldn't ask my fiancee to come out and video.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

1028 tackled the 20, 30, 40 inch snow at my place this week. it does tend to climb in the really deep stuff but other wise it beat the ever loving snot out of shoveling or my old quad/plow approach.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

gmazet said:


> 1028 tackled the 20, 30, 40 inch snow at my place this week. it does tend to climb in the really deep stuff but other wise it beat the ever loving snot out of shoveling or my old quad/plow approach.


I added a 9lb weight to my bucket and it helped a lot except for thee super heavy snow from the roof. Might be a picture in my review but I thought I had a special thread for it.

Found it.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...t-weight-new-1128-oxe-power-max-hd-today.html


----------

